

Anonymous defaces BART website & releases user info - bkerensa
http://benjaminkerensa.com/anonymous-defaces-mybartorg-and-releases-user

======
lhnn
The release of user info of people for the sake of release is not cool. Give
out one or two, to show the site that they've really been hacked and to show
the people that BART doesn't hash passwords.

But really, everyone's info? This isn't even understandable collateral like
the sheriff release a few weeks back.

